
Show HN: Covid-19 infection ranking adjusted by population - iroq
https://covidhotspot.info
======
iroq
All the informational dashboards I've seen so far have two main problems for
me:

1) they show total cases including recoveries and deaths by default, bumping
up countries like China

2) they sort by total cases which pushes high population countries high

The info I'm looking for is generally "how bad is it everywhere, right now".
So I spent a couple evenings to hook into the Bing dashboard and create this
minimalist breakdown off of it. Comments welcome!

~~~
fomojola
Is there a reason that as of 8:38pm EST on Saturday March 28, there is no
information about China in the list? Might be an honest mistake (and I am
expecting it to get fixed) but it makes me question the accuracy of all the
other number

EDIT: no India either.

~~~
iroq
China and India have an extremely small infection percentage - all the areas
below 0.001% are filtered out. You're right, that's likely very misleading -
I'll leave them in for completeness.

------
covid-19191919
Number of deaths is more interesting, since they usually keep track of that
for all that die. This data does not give any good insight since all countries
do not test the same amount of people relative to their population.

------
abraxas
What’s the point when testing rates are so inconsistent across the world?

